# Have you ever had a hooker?



## Feelings (Dec 4, 2011)

How was it?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice.
Knowing you are going to get some without having to perform is really relaxing.
However it can make you kind of complacent.

You start to think thoughts like: 
If I go out and don't get some for x nights in a row, it is cheaper to stay home and just buy sex.
In the long run you are better of not paying for sex.

But hey it's your money and your life.
Do what you want to do. ;-p


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

WTF?

I would never be with a hooker.

Those women are almost always forced into prostitution either directly through threats or indirectly through economic reasons. Don't you feel bad exploiting that?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@Marac
No, I'm no saint.
I have no reason to pretend being one either.
I feel perfectly fine thank you!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Who hasn't had a hooker? Wait, what...


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Ace Face said:


> Who hasn't had a hooker? Wait, what...


I think his name is @Marac
Just a guess... XD


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Meh, if I needed sex that badly I could become a "gamer" and go out to bars every night.

Plus, prostitution is illegal here in the U.S. and you get put on a list with people way worse if you get caught.

And... I'm too damned stingy with meh money as is! Food is about the only thing I buy on a semi regular basis, and it costs too damn much lol, to add to that would be... well... I would likely have a stroke after getting my bank statement.


----------



## RayStormX (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm very curious about this too. anyone willing to admit to paying for a hooker? how much did it cost? did you catch the clap? Or some other horrible disease? where do you go to find hookers? how do you solicit someone for sex just like that out of the blue? how do you identify a hooker?


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

Won.-Charlie Sheen.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Pretty sure I'd rather pay to be injected with an STD directly from a medical professional, that way it's a completely honest transaction for all parties involved. P


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

"Have you ever had a hooker?"

Weirdest wording ever.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Pretty sure I'd rather pay to be injected with an STD directly from a medical professional, that way it's a completely honest transaction for all parties involved. P


I'd say prostitution is the most honest profession in the world. It may sound crude, but we're all whores, in essence.
Think about it.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, I've had a hooker. The 14 hours of labor were terrible. The subsequent year was a nightmare (I never slept any). Then the next ten years were on-and-off horrible. Then the next seven or so were absolutely terrible. AND THEN SHE BECAME A HOOKER.

(No, I have never paid for the services of any prostitute, male or female.)


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

L said:


> Meh, if I needed sex that badly I could become a "gamer" and go out to bars every night.


I think the term you're looking for is "player." I'm a gamer, and I actually felt insulted by that for a second.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

You mean prostitutes right? well as anything else, there are respectable ones and not so good individuals too. So far my experience shows there are far more good examples than bad ones. Yes, I've been with prostitutes and no, every case is different, but many look at them as if they were inferior or lacked moral (yes I know it is hard to digest).


Before you trow rocks at me please take the time to read the whole post. After several experiences I can't help but sympathize with MOST of them :wink:. I'm intj so my experience with prostitutes had a lot more to do with curiosity and research than anything else.


Just like any other profession they are playing a role. You might like that role of "I'll be whatever you want me to be" or perhaps not. I like to have sex with the real person not with an actor. Many of my encounters had a lot to do with "conversation" rather than anything else. I thought about doing a documentary, but almost nobody wants to face a camera. Ok let's begin, most of them are not dumb or lacking abilities, or with little or no morals as some will believe. Yes, most of them work behind a personality blocking wall so they keep playing a role. Most of them try to keep their inner self away, hidden. Some won't even accept a kiss on the lips (because it is more intimate than sex). ---If you got lost here you better stop---.

They are very popular because you don't have to walk upside down to get sex, many times the sex will be good, or excellent but it depends not only on the technique but also on the match and compatibility (as sex with anybody else). The other thing is you don't have to give them pleasure, some prostitutes won't ever get it because they are behind a mask. But trust me some will get pleasure. Most prostitutes refuse to be with the same client many times as there are many stalkers. 

Some will avoid you if the experience was too bad (for them)
Some will avoid you if the experience was too good (attachment)

*Regarding my so many interviews about this *(with prostitutes and male friends, guess what is one of the top factors that make them so popular??? ha ha ha, the "hi, how are you, how was your day? sit down, relax a little bit, talk to me, how do you feel?" Yes I know some refuse to believe this, I know it is not the general rule but that first line is a killer for many men. Why??? (I insist, regarding my many conversations about this) because MANY MEN don't get this treatment when they arrive home. Most of them get in and receive questions, complains or long boring talks. It is not often some woman ask you "how do you feel", or wants you to relax before engaging any kind of conversation.

If you don't believe this don't continue your reading. You won't believe that many men visit prostitutes to TALK and nothing else. At least that is very common in my country. Many prostitutes told me (and male friends confirmed) that many times the clients ask them to get naked, talk, have dinner and watch tv... and talk, long talks. Some guys cry, some wont, some will talk about their wives, some will talk about the many traumas they have. Some will give them money and some bad prostitutes play the role of victims to get more money out of kind souls.

Let's continue... Sometimes if you are lucky enough they will drop the personality blocking wall and will tell you their real names, that's something big. Some will give you their phone number so you become a private any time client, some will do the same to be friends. This is not very common because many have tried having a relationship and that has very little chances of working, that would be another thread.

Some men go there just for the sex, that's fine I mean, some of the prostitutes focus on giving enough pleasure so things end up quickly. Some clients go there because they have a problem (be it needing lots of sex or perhaps having a physical problem that makes the average woman to look down on them). Some average women would make fun of those men, but prostitutes no, they will give five stars atencion. Surprise, many men will give gifts to compensate this.

The ugly side of prostitutes... lots of men mix sex with drugs and bad sex habits (domination, violence, etc). Yes this is previously discussed but remember that some people enjoy the mental side of things so they don't want an actor who enjoys domination, some will lie to get a nice girl to dominate and make her afraid (some enjoy the fear). 

Some prostitutes are victims during their work, so then judge the sick guys who are often married and most of times you won't believe who they are, perhaps your boss, your brother or even your father. 




*Health?* regarding a conference taking place with prostitute leaders and top medics from my country (it involved several organizations) the statistics are something to worry about. Why? because most women won't ask for protection to their mates, while prostitutes will. Result? there are far more new infections in every day couples than with prostitutes.

Let's leave that behind if you don't believe it, try it!. Most prostitutes have knowledge of the many diff stds there are, their names and ways of infection while most regular women won't!!! so there you go.



*Kind? yes*. I never get tired on telling this story that happened to me years ago. For several reasons my car broke down at 1am in the middle of a red zone with lots of prostitutes, gay prostitutes and drunk people. I was just passing by during an innundation and couldn't avoid the route. Surprise, not a single taxi stopped to help, not a single cop stopped to help. I got tired on trying.

Surprise, the prostitutes came in and tried to help, some gay prostitutes tried to help too. When they found out it was far too complicated they went away but everybody was so kind!!!! some new people came in and tried to help. One prostitute offered to call his BF, a mechanic, but there was nothing to do because my car had electronic problems. So there you go, not a single everyday citizen helped while all of the others did. Some aware on not being able of helping waited there with me to make some company.



My conclusions are just like *roughestimate*. I've found tha lots of people have a price, some women would be very mean towards others regarding selfish interest (just like some men too) and you find out their price at the end. With a prostitute there are no secrets.

Yes, I felt that regular conversations were more consistent than with everyday people, they are what they are and if they trust you they will let you know without secrets, why? *because unlike most people they are not interested on impressing you, making YOU think the best things about them. And trust me this is the source of many lies everyday regarding love relationships.*

One friend of mind tried to have a love relationship with a prostitute (got to know here elsewhere, not because of sex) she confessed, he was already impressed, they tried but she used to cry sometimes believing someday he would leave... my friend was very sad when he told me his story, they broke up and went diff ways.


It is so obvious that most people fail to understand this: we all want contact with the real person, and most won't allow this, surprisingly this is SOMETIMES easier with people of the night...........







RayStormX said:


> I'm very curious about this too. anyone willing to admit to paying for a hooker? how much did it cost? did you catch the clap? Or some other horrible disease? where do you go to find hookers? how do you solicit someone for sex just like that out of the blue? how do you identify a hooker?


I paid.
Depends, there are some really expensive, some very affordable, there is always one for your budget.
No, no diseases here (you will be amazed on how aware they are on this, _*1_*some take more care than housewives)_*1_*
As usual at the right places, every country and city has them.
Politely, it works wonders everywhere.
It will be very evident depending on the zones you visit.



roughestimate said:


> I'd say prostitution is the most honest profession in the world. It may sound crude, but we're all whores, in essence.
> Think about it.


I agree with you, totally, 100%.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> I think the term you're looking for is "player." I'm a gamer, and I actually felt insulted by that for a second.


I was talking about the art of "game". PUA use it and I was making fun of it a little bit.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, my curiosity and research ended, I have no doubts no regarding prostitutes.
No, I couldn't let it go with second hand info, had to find out by myself.
No I never got the documentary of "the people behind the night" done.
Yes, sometimes I visited them again for a cup of coffee or even an icecream (not sex or money)
Yes, they were very nice with me every single time, even without money involved.
No, some of them hate when you are nice because they want to keep everything focused on what it is.
No, I don't enjoy sex with prostitutes (even the ones that work at big companies!!!)


Yes I have strong feelings and opinions about this, many "decent" women live a hidden prostitution, towards and inside marriage.


Yes, I enjoy sex with real people (consider the previous point too), I'm more a mental and emotional being so I look for the REAL person, surprisingly many everyday women refuse to show who they are.

No I don't usually hide this info from my sex partners (girlfriends) but the "usually" is because many can't handle it. Many women can't stand the fact we could like someone because she is kind and not for the sex. 

No, many women can't deal with the fact of the welcome "wait, relax, tell me about your day, difficult day at work?" but most of that reaction is pure denial and stupidity because regarding the positiveness about it they refuse to add that to their regular interaction with their boyfriends.


You won't believe how many times I heared male friends talking good things about prostitutes and the "details" needed to get them out of there and make them their partners. Some fall in love with them.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

@changos

That was an interesting look into a world not many people really think about I'd imagine. It's something I have often pondered as well, it's something that I knew wasn't very well expressed so I knew that the information I had was likely wrong.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

If I were single, I would consider this. But there's always the problem of
feeling like the person's being taken advantage of. Or not being able
to build up strong sexual interest because you don't know them very
well- fuck, maybe I'm a damned demisexual and have been thinking I'm
a bisexual all this time...WTF I don't know.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

I've never been with a prostitute and I will never be with one. I think it's a sad form a exploitation. However, as long as the clients are nice to the girls then it's not nearly as bad as a lot of other things that happen in this world. 

For those who are wondering how to find one, it does not matter if it's illegal. If it's illegal you don't hire a prostitute, you hire an "escort" for a "date" and you don't pay for sex, you are paying for a date and if sex happens on the date there is nothing illegal about that. 

Just Google escorts for your city and you might find some escort websites for your area. I think all major cities have escorts.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

That's correct!


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

No, but when I lived in Denver I was constantly mistaken for one. 'You wanna ride?' No! Fuck you!


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

But there are so many people who give it out for free? Why pay for it?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Tulipgarden said:


> But there are so many people who give it out for free? Why pay for it?


The people that come to mind when reading that is "but those people are way fucking worse!" but then I thought you might be talking about something different entirely...


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

pretty.Odd said:


> I don't think I could ever go out with anyone who has been with a hooker before.


Me either, my perception of someone would completely change if I found out that they had fucked a hooker and I would lose all semblance of attraction to them.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

laney said:


> No! Fuck you!


But you see, you were giving conflicting signals there.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Richard said:


> But you see, you were giving conflicting signals there.


True...well then *Wears OPEN sign*


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

roughestimate said:


> I'd say prostitution is the most honest profession in the world. It may sound crude, but we're all whores, in essence.
> Think about it.


um... no we're not.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

I hear Hooker and I also think addicton, pimps, verbal and physical abuse, sex trade. Girls who have nothing and then get shipped off to other places to "work". If I went to a hooker it would probably be because I'd be in a position to help them change their lives. I'm no in that position to help them n any significant way and I don't judge. So I stay away for more than the obvious sexual reason.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> um... no we're not.


you mustn't have thought too awful far into it. In the world of metaphors, we're all whores. Different price tags, but whores, nonetheless. Maybe you're the exception, but the rest of us have certainly 'sold out' at some point in our lives. If you're telling me that you can't be bought (be it by love or the federal reserve's notes) you're lying. I can say that with the utmost sincerity and respect. We're human.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

L said:


> The people that come to mind when reading that is "but those people are way fucking worse!" but then I thought you might be talking about something different entirely...


I meant why pay for a hooker? There are so many that give out sex so freely and no price tag.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

roughestimate said:


> you mustn't have thought too awful far into it. In the world of metaphors, we're all whores. Different price tags, but whores, nonetheless. Maybe you're the exception, but the rest of us have certainly 'sold out' at some point in our lives. If you're telling me that you can't be bought (be it by love or the federal reserve's notes) you're lying. I can say that with the utmost sincerity and respect. We're human.


maybe this will help:

*:* a woman who *engages in sexual acts for money* *:*prostitute; _also_ *:* a promiscuous or immoral woman

*2*
*:* a male who *engages in sexual acts for money*

*3*
*:* a *venal or unscrupulous person*

the definitions of "whore" do not include myself, nor most women i know. Its my belief that you are including too many scenarios under the word "whore". Perhaps there is a better word for what you are trying to articulate.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Tulipgarden said:


> I meant why pay for a hooker? There are so many that give out sex so freely and no price tag.


It was partially a joke about that there is a price tag with some of those people, just not with money:laughing:


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> maybe this will help:
> 
> *:* a woman who *engages in sexual acts for money* *:*prostitute; _also_ *:* a promiscuous or immoral woman
> 
> ...


You realize what 'money' is, correct? Currency takes all kinds of forms.
Wikipedia that one, too .


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

What ever happened to the thrill of the chase? The challenge of finding and eventually wooing someone is way more rewarding. I dunno. I suppose a great lay isn't all it's about. No hookers for me, thanks.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

Marac said:


> WTF?
> 
> I would never be with a hooker.
> 
> Those women are almost always forced into prostitution either directly through threats or indirectly through economic reasons. Don't you feel bad exploiting that?



That is a pretty sweeping generalization.

Most people are doing jobs that they do not want to be doing because of economic pressures. The fact that prostitution involves sex doesn't magically change the general trend. Very few people are doing something they want to be doing, most of us are being exploited in some fashion or another as most of us work for wages far less than what we provide in labour. Many of us working jobs that are highly detrimental to our health in varied ways and degrees.

Prostitution often has a high pay scale for what is basically just natural asset. I'm sure there are degrees of skill to being a hooker, but just being one only requires you have a body. 

How bad do you feel when you buy a t-shirt? many of those were made by the exploited. 

I just don't buy that argument anymore, society is much more complex than that. Living in it even more so.

Op question: yes and needless to say I was drunk and it suited where I was at the time. One of those weird nights go weird places in a group sort of events. Was it good?...... it was alright she was talented enough but as others have said sex is more than just physical touching. Did I feel bad for her? no not at all, it was very apparent that she lives a lifestyle far above my own despite how people view her profession. Her economic needs are very well met by her occupation. Her work ethic also suggested that she enjoyed her job on some level.

I can't speak to her spiritual emotional needs, but mine aren't being met so I'm not worried about hers.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Why a prostitute? *words of a friend of mine* regarding SEX and prostitutes:
Going out with a regular woman means spending money, sex will rarely happen the first night, it means you have to pay lunch or dinner, gas, going out, the fun, entertainment, time and you must be pretty awesome (you have to make it worth regarding her demands) it might take days or weeks before getting into bed with her, and that doesn't mean it will be fun, it could prove being a waste of time and money. Remember that in most cases men should prove worth the "gift of sex" and she will have expectations you should overcome. While dating you might have problems and you won't get sympathy, it will interrupt the chase.

That amount of money VS prostitutes? you don't waste time or money, it is cheaper and the result is often better.


_This friend was a regular client and his budget had a permanent expense on prostitutes. I'm just posting his words._


- - - - - - - 




roughestimate said:


> you mustn't have thought too awful far into it. In the world of metaphors, we're all whores. Different price tags, but whores, nonetheless. Maybe you're the exception, but the rest of us have certainly 'sold out' at some point in our lives. If you're telling me that you can't be bought (be it by love or the federal reserve's notes) you're lying. I can say that with the utmost sincerity and respect. We're human.


True, I agree with that, thanks for putting it that way, when I man says things like that bad things happen 



Tulipgarden said:


> I meant why pay for a hooker? There are so many that give out sex so freely and no price tag.


willing to give sex and no tag price yes, but free? nope. Very few people won't ask for something in return, there is nothing free in this world. Many times the people who say "free" end up being expensive.



Enki said:


> What ever happened to the thrill of the chase? The challenge of finding and eventually wooing someone is way more rewarding. I dunno. I suppose a great lay isn't all it's about. No hookers for me, thanks.


Well, the chase is interesting but many times TOO LONG, many women make the chase a game of vanity.

Anyway the chase is the chase and it can be a joy, very true, but many times we go on a chase only to regret what happen next. Many people believe the harder the chase the better the reward... but no, one thing has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

@changos Sadly, I agree. There is definitely a price to pay every time sex is involved. There are prices to pay with come with paying a hooker, too, I suppose. Especially, if you are a Secret Service agent.

Just sayin'...there really is once in awhile you might find a girl who is willing to have a one night stand, not exchange numbers, maybe not even a name exchange, and your not out of pocket zilch.

Or you can pay the ultimate price and find out your a Dad 15 years later or best case scenario your life is shortened with an STD. That goes for any time you have sex, paid for mentally or monetarily.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

changos said:


> Well, the chase is interesting but many times TOO LONG, many women make the chase a game of vanity.
> 
> Anyway the chase is the chase and it can be a joy, very true, but many times we go on a chase only to regret what happen next. Many people believe the harder the chase the better the reward... but no, one thing has nothing to do with the other.


You do have a choice. If it goes on for too long (and only to stoke someone's bored ego) apologize and move on. There are many women in the world that are looking for nearly the same thing you are. The thrill of the chase is a game, albeit one that has a very effective bonding effect on a man. You learn loads about your tastes (and your patience for different types of people). It's romantic, too. Many points that make the experience memorable.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

I haven't gone through this thread in its entirety, so this point could have been made earlier:
I feel like most of the bias against prostitutes in this thread stems from a lack of knowledge. There is a difference between human trafficking and prostitution. A very surprising percentage of prostitutes legitimately enjoy what they do and aren't ashamed of their chosen expertise. These women CAN be victims, but only if they've chosen that. Heed that. Those women CHOOSE to sell their bodies and some of them take pride in their art. I did say art. Just as exotic dancers can be artistic, commendable 'hookers' have to have grace and master the art of seduction. 
Come off the holier than thou bullshit.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with, "NO".


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd just like to point out that for most people, going on dates and forming relationships isn't just about an end goal of getting in their partner's pants. So perhaps dinner dates, movies, etc costs more, but you get more out of it too. Engaging conversations, meaningful relationships that last longer than a night, you may meet new friends through your date, you may try new food you've never had before, etc, etc.

Personally, I find it disturbing that people will go out of their way to deceive someone so thoroughly just to get in bed with them. Of course, they should go seek out prostitutes. I'd prefer they did, honestly, if that's all they want out of it. Less collateral damage for everyone. Especially the rest of us left picking up the pieces. :dry:


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

If all the guys who are just looking for a great lay would just have sex with hooker, or kept their relationships completely sexual, there would be far less emotionally damaged women. >.>

Same goes for women. Less emotionally damaged men.

Not interested in it myself, but whatever floats your boat, as long as it isn't something like human trafficking or under aged people, no issues here.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

I have paid for 1 hooker in my life, Never needed to pay a second time, I still own my hooker aswell, it's amazing in its performance. And the entertainment value you get out of it is well worth the money 

here is the beauty right here


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Not a 4channer! I used Autistic because the sexuality is very particular and rigid in many aspects. I edited the post in order to avoid unfortunate implications.


please bear in mind that not everybody on this forum is neurotypical, and that people with autistic spectrum disorders are stigmatised enough as it is.

back on topic; i haven't paid for sex or been paid for it and i couldn't have sex without love. it's very objectifying.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

changos said:


> Why a prostitute? *words of a friend of mine* regarding SEX and prostitutes:
> Going out with a regular woman means spending money, sex will rarely happen the first night, it means you have to pay lunch or dinner, gas, going out, the fun, entertainment, time and you must be pretty awesome (you have to make it worth regarding her demands) it might take days or weeks before getting into bed with her, and that doesn't mean it will be fun, it could prove being a waste of time and money. Remember that in most cases men should prove worth the "gift of sex" and she will have expectations you should overcome. While dating you might have problems and you won't get sympathy, i will interrupt the chase.


_
_#facepalm# There are young guys these days that still do this?

By doing that, you're setting yourself up as someone who will provide for her. And that won't get you much pussy, because then she will only give you enough to keep you interested, but not enough to keep you satisfied (or she won't be taken care of).


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

FreeSpirit said:


> If I were single, I would consider this. But there's always the problem of
> feeling like the person's being taken advantage of. Or not being able
> to build up strong sexual interest because you don't know them very
> well- fuck, maybe I'm a damned demisexual and have been thinking I'm
> a bisexual all this time...WTF I don't know.



Demisexual... Bisexual... What's in a name?


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

While everything has a price and nothing is free, yes I agree with that above that there are some up for a free one night stand for free. I guess sometimes the sex itself is the currency being paid.



Marac said:


> [/I]#facepalm# There are young guys these days that still do this?
> 
> By doing that, you're setting yourself up as someone who will provide for her. And that won't get you much pussy, because then she will only give you enough to keep you interested, but not enough to keep you satisfied (or she won't be taken care of).


yup there are guys still doing that... some even marry those girls and then complain about it...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

No. I prefer to rent-to-own.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

I've never but i didnt expect the yes selection to be so low


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome in the short term

reinforcing short term habits to be happy

caution


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

If they had male hookers I would buy one..... maybe. If they did chores too that would be nice. :wink:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Miss Scarlet said:


> If they had male hookers I would buy one..... maybe. If they did chores too that would be nice. :wink:


There are male escorts.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> There are male escorts.


Yeah but they mainly just talk. I would want the full deal!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Miss Scarlet said:


> Yeah but they mainly just talk. I would want the full deal!


So... are you in NoVA?

I'm sure you're sexy enough to just snare a man. It's a lot easier for a woman to snag a man than the other way around.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> So... are you in NoVA?
> 
> I'm sure you're sexy enough to just snare a man. It's a lot easier for a woman to snag a man than the other way around.


I have no idea what NoVA stands for.

I am sexy enough. However none of the ones I know very well meet my standards. Its a hard life as a female ENTJ.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Miss Scarlet said:


> I have no idea what NoVA stands for.
> 
> I am sexy enough. However none of the ones I know very well meet my standards. Its a hard life as a female ENTJ.


North Virginia, particularly the counties/ areas bordering Washington D.C. and Maryland.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Miss Scarlet said:


> I have no idea what NoVA stands for.


_*No*_rthern _*V*_irgini_*A*_



Miss Scarlet said:


> I am sexy enough. However none of the ones I know very well meet my standards. Its a hard life as a female ENTJ.


Could you lower your standards from 6'6", income >$150,000, Vegan, sexual master, 9" dick, always agrees with you, loves to cook, and telepathic :tongue:?
__________
There are many great men around, it's just that women often have absurd standards. Lower your standards to the plausible and you will find loads of good men. My male friends (real friends who I actually like and know) in college are all great guys but lack girlfriends. We all do. Their complaint is female standards being insane. It would be the same if I refused to date anyone who had a BMI above 10, non-white, non-blonde, breasts smaller than C32 cups, loves sex, infatuated with geeks, wants a short man, finds multilingualism sexy, loves firearms, has no STD's, college-educated with at least $60,000 annual income, and is also a Socialist. And when I couldn't find any girl who fit that description, I'd moan "There are no decent women where I live." Remember that "Perfect is the enemy of good enough." If you spend time looking for what is perfect, then you will miss countless opportunities that would have been at least satisfactory.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> _*No*_rthern _*V*_irgini_*A*_
> 
> 
> Could you lower your standards from 6'6", income >$150,000, Vegan, sexual master, 9" dick, always agrees with you, loves to cook, and telepathic :tongue:?
> ...


Haha well are you making an offer then?


No I will not lower my standards. Not to mention that what you listed is crazy. 

My real list.
my height 5'10 around there or taller but 6'6? Nooo! But honestly it is so hard to find guys as tall as me.
Income: I wouldnt mind 150,000 but I care far more for their education level, intellect, passion and character. I'll probably be the one making all the money anyway.
I dont really care what they eat as long as they aren't pigs.
sexual master is a must have :wink: but really is that so much to ask? I don't care about size just skill.
always agrees with me? I want us to agree with each other.
likes to cook. Pffs if he wants me then yes. Also getting breakfast in bed a few times a month. I would of course do the same for him.
telepathic? It would be nice if he could read my mind. But I'm a very direct person so he would never have to worry about that passive crap that most women do.
Exrovert witty dork nerd those are all musts too 
(maybe even have the same passion for scfi that I have) 
Not a jerk.
Feminist/ same values on most things/ atheist


Is that too much to ask for?^^^^ I don't think it is and I will wait till I find him. Or get amale hooker that also cleans.

Basically I want a real person/ man.

Also the main reason why I havent found anyne here is that I live in the south, where the guys are mostly jerks, stupid, christians, and don't like dominant smart women with opinions of her own.


----------

